
Does the way you speak reveal how much you earn? - QueensGambit
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20180605-does-the-way-you-speak-give-away-how-much-you-earn
======
curiousgal
TL;DW a Study found that CEOs with deeper voices earned more. No link to said
study. Total waste of 3 minutes.

~~~
ealhad
Well, thank you.

I wish the media acted more seriously...

------
perpetualpatzer
Am i missing the article? All i see on the link is a blurb repeating the
question and a call to action to sign up for a newsletter. (On mobile)

~~~
lostcolony
There's a video. Lower the voice of a CEO, higher the pay, basically. Though
only statistically significant for males, as too few female CEOs to draw firm
conclusions.

------
thisisit
Elizabeth Holmes seems to have learned a thing or two from this study. In the
book, Bad Blood, it is claimed that her baritone was fake.

~~~
timrichard
IIRC (from a documentary I saw), the same thing got coached into Margaret
Thatcher in the late 70s.

------
simonswords82
The BBC article headlines are becoming more click-baity by the day.

------
sidcool
To certain extent yes. From a personal experience, people who earn more
(legally) tend to bring out the topic of possessions, vacations, pay etc.

~~~
alfredallan1
Sorry to nitpick, but the topic/article is about the way people speak, not the
topics they speak about. To quote from the linked page, it “analyses the
relationships between our voices and our incomes”.

